# Beethoven-like flow of ideas



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I admire Beethoven, mainly because of his courage. He challenged all structures, forms, shapes and rules to realize his ideas and emotions, not only in music. To me he is a role model (english?) who has influenced my way of being in general.
So here is my contribution to this genre of music:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fmother-earth-version-2-improved-sound

To encourage you to listen to this long tune, I want to announce a contest with a reward:
After about half through two complementary themes appear which are played in total four times. These I have borrowed from two famous composers (undelibrately). Who were they?

All comments are appreciated.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kjell,

I like your piece, it has some really nice moments and the overall feel is quite tranquil but emotional too.

Beethoven, by all accounts was also quite a bad tempered old sod, I hope you'll leave that side of his temperament out of your life inspirations lol.

I think I can hear the two pieces you mentioned also, I'm going for Mozart Clarinet Concerto, and Schubert Ave Maria


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Definitely worth listening, good job.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Definitely worth listening, good job.


I agree. It got better too as it progressed. Especially in the middle of the piece I found. Bravo!


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you all for this very nice response.
Yes, Schubert was correct but the other complementary theme was borrowed from Brahms 1st Piano Concert, which is the famous wedding gift to Schumann´s daughter. Ain't his two piano concerts the greatest music of all?
I will now go and listen to Mozart´s clarinet concerto and see if I can borrow something from there.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KjellPrytz said:


> Thank you all for this very nice response.
> Yes, Schubert was correct but the other complementary theme was borrowed from Brahms 1st Piano Concert, which is the famous wedding gift to Schumann´s daughter. Ain't his two piano concerts the greatest music of all?
> I will now go and listen to Mozart´s clarinet concerto and see if I can borrow something from there.


Remember, borrowing not stealing.


----------

